# 
, ,    ,     , ..      .
         ( -53)?      ?         ,  "   N -49       ".
      -53  ? :Embarrassment:

----------

**,       /    -49?  ,    -53  .

----------

(     ,  -)    -            :yes: 
   -

----------

> ,       /    -49?  ,   -53  .


,        . 
   :
" ,            (-)         .
  ()   (-)                   ."
   ,     -53,        "",      ?   ?    ???
 :Frown:

----------

:  ()   ()   .. ...
:  .. ..
:  .. ..
 : , .,  .

----------

, ** .

       -53  ?
   ""    ?

----------

,      :Smilie:

----------


## Taly

.    .

----------


## Lunata

_ ,            (-)        ._

   ,      .  (      :Smilie:  ). 

  - _:  ()   ()   .. ..._

 ,    .

----------


## lafy

:  ..
     2006
 :  .
    .  :yes:

----------

,      (6%),    - ,         ?  .

----------



----------


## sawere

> ,      (6%),    - ,         ?  .


         .346.11 .4

----------

> .346.11 .4


   ?

----------


## sawere

> ?


               .  .

----------

?

----------

,

----------

,

----------


## .

*sawere*,       :Wink:         .    .     :Smilie:

----------


## sawere

.346.11  4   ( ):                    .

----------


## sawere

-        ,    .2.4       .15.1   4-5 .     .           .          .

----------


## Fraxine

> .346.11  4   ( ):


  ,          .

----------


## Fraxine

> .


   -.        .



> -


    .

----------


## sawere

,                 ?    , .

----------

> 


   ?       ;         -    



> 


  ,    ;     -  .  .

----------

,.      .   /    ?   ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## ns

,     /    (-53),      / - -  (-49),    ?    ?    ???

----------


## .



----------



----------

.

----------


## Login33

:
1.   
2.  , 
3.   
4. 
5.   

    +  ,      ,       (  )?

----------


## .

*Login33*,       ?   .           .
,     ,

----------


## Login33

?             "  ..."

...        ?

----------


## .

> "  ..."


 ,     ?  ,          ?

----------


## Login33

,   .

----------


## .

> ,


  .  ?          ?    -     .         .

----------


## Login33

-53

         .

----------


## .

?      5?

----------


## Login33

,  .

----------


## Tsys

!
, .        -53   .
:    (  )       ,         ,       ?       ,                 ?
 ,      ,       ?

   ) 

PS:      93 . ,          :Embarrassment:

----------

???

----------

18.10.2011       /?     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 18.10.2011       /?     .


          .        (  ,            ),        . ,        /    ,         ,                3      ()      ,                 .

----------

